# Nike Vernon (men's) & Bellevue (women's) Jackets



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone have these or know someone that does? Curious to see how they've held up...durability, waterproofing, warmth, etc...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They come in alot of different colrways, but here's what they look like for reference:


Men's









Women's


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to bump on this. I don't think I see anything else about this Nike 6.0 line. I've seen the Bellevue for men this year and it looks pretty good, but it also looks very thin. Wondering if anyone's got some thoughts on it, and whether it'd hold up in Canadian Rockies type of temperatures..


----------

